# Comp Organizer Program



## motoeric (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

  For those that are interested and would find it useful, there is a program that will help organizers calculate what they need for judging events (number of judges, tables, crackers, pencils, table captains etc.).

  Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s free and pretty cool and available for d/l from www.homeofbbq.com

  Big thanks go to Linda Mullane for the advice and suggestions.

  Eric Devlin


----------



## mdgoos (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for this.


----------



## motoeric (Mar 30, 2008)

No problem! I hope it helps. I'm working on solicitation letter templates for finding sponsors. I hope to have a complete suite of tools for organizers up by summer.

Eric


----------

